# Cough noise



## cherylgeorge (Aug 27, 2014)

My bunny has recently started making an occasional cough noise! I havent noticed this before!!! 
Is this normal?


----------



## Azerane (Aug 27, 2014)

How old is your bunny? Some bunnies start to make grunting and similar noises when they reach sexual maturity between 3-6 months of age. If your bunny is not in that age range, it's possible there's something irritating the airway or s/he may be ill. Roughly how many times a day? Is it more frequent when your bunny has been running around, or after eating?


----------



## robertfalls (Aug 27, 2014)

Saw your thread w/o reply buy was wondering if by chance you have heard something from someone. My Rex doesn't do it steadily, but especially when I put some hay into his cage being careful last couple days to make sure i don't put a lot of dust type material in the air. He will start eating & that is when he will do most of his coughing. He puts his hands to his mouth almost like covering his mouth and will start a round of 3 to 6 coughs. I have also had his start this during the day or like that and do the same coughing. I've watched him carefully the last week and he does not seem to be sick, weeping dripping fluids etc, his ears seem to be clean, nose dry.

So if you have any idea maybe you might let me know please. I have read in one of my books that they sometimes will get a little bit of this when they become sexually mature.


Just curious and hoping nothing wrong, he's too young.


Thanks a bunch,


Robert Falls
[email protected]


----------



## cherylgeorge (Sep 9, 2014)

Hello!!! I think my bunny was getting a draft! I made sure to close the windows in his room and he has stopped coughing!! Make sure you're bunny isn't getting a draft during the day.my friend advised me of this as her bunny had the same problem and after she moved him away from her front door he was ok. Hope this helps!! Xxxx


----------



## robertfalls (Sep 10, 2014)

cherylgeorge said:


> My bunny has recently started making an occasional cough noise! I havent noticed this before!!!
> Is this normal?



I too have a Rex Bunny who started coughing recently that was concerning. I have noticed a post though about another feller who had a bunny coughing after he put hay into his cage. Well, I realized that this is what is going on. My bunny coughs mainly right after I give him some hay that is a little dusty. When I got the dust mainly out he has quit his coughing and he is getting in a mature way (right at 6 months old) and I have his cage right next to a female I intend to breed him too. Well, she seems to drive him wild in the last couple weeks and goes around the cage like a caged animal growling instead of coughing. Oops, my mistake. He is perfectly well, nothing out of the ordinary as far as health so that's good. I hope to mate him next month maybe that will satisfy him a little.


----------



## robertfalls (Sep 10, 2014)

Azerane said:


> How old is your bunny? Some bunnies start to make grunting and similar noises when they reach sexual maturity between 3-6 months of age. If your bunny is not in that age range, it's possible there's something irritating the airway or s/he may be ill. Roughly how many times a day? Is it more frequent when your bunny has been running around, or after eating?





robertfalls said:


> Saw your thread w/o reply buy was wondering if by chance you have heard something from someone. My Rex doesn't do it steadily, but especially when I put some hay into his cage being careful last couple days to make sure i don't put a lot of dust type material in the air. He will start eating & that is when he will do most of his coughing. He puts his hands to his mouth almost like covering his mouth and will start a round of 3 to 6 coughs. I have also had his start this during the day or like that and do the same coughing. I've watched him carefully the last week and he does not seem to be sick, weeping dripping fluids etc, his ears seem to be clean, nose dry.
> 
> So if you have any idea maybe you might let me know please. I have read in one of my books that they sometimes will get a little bit of this when they become sexually mature.
> 
> ...


----------

